# Flexipads - Hex Logic pads any good?



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Flexipads - Hex Logic pads any good?

Anyone tried these pads?

How do they compare to the highly rated originals?


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Flexipads Hex are 145 x 32mm and corners are rounded.
CG Hex are 140 x 28mm and corners are 90' sharp.
Color codes are same on both.

I like them both very much!!


----------



## Toko (Aug 6, 2012)

Imho, the best world class pads ... Only Flexipads.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I use flexipads on a regular basis and find that they are very good " cough " copies of
what other company make and charge more ££ for.


----------



## Jan thomsen (Apr 3, 2012)

look at this video


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to bring this topic up, but I'm wondering about what pads to choose for a DA, to start. What are your thoughts about orange, green, blue and black? For now I'll be working with german cars.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of them compared to chemical guys ones. They just done seem to last as well. The hexs are not very deep, the edges fray off fairly quickly and they arnt that much cheaper although seem to come from more reliable sources.

Chemical guy ones wash up really well.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Skip the Flexipads copies they don't last at all. Buy the Original Chemical Guys!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Well my chemical guys ones have all committed suicide after not even a whole car so I'm gonna get flexipads next time tbh


Also epic bump :lol:


----------



## benf (Apr 26, 2013)

I prefer the flexi pads they they are thicker and easier to work with. Down side is they dont last as long


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Got both prefer the Hex Logic pads.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

For the ones who use hex-logic from flexipads, can you help with my question?


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I much prefer the flexipads to the CGs tbh, I find the CGs die after a few panels, but the flexipads last much longer, they dont clog as easily either, much better pad and much better value


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Rodriguez said:


> Sorry to bring this topic up, but I'm wondering about what pads to choose for a DA, to start. What are your thoughts about orange, green, blue and black? For now I'll be working with german cars.


it'll depend on which compound your using but from experience with german cars I'd say green hex pads should do the job, unless the paintwork is needing more cut in which case go for an orange

again this is dependant on paintwork condition and the compound you intend to use


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a VW, and went for flexipads hex. Orange, green and black. I used the orange with megs 105, green with 205, CG EZ creme with the black. I'm thinking of a yellow one for the deeper marks which haven't gone, despite 4-6 passes with the orange.

My only experience of machining with pads though, can't offer you any comparison, sorry.


----------

